# Shuffleboard Table Finish



## PoppaBess73 (Apr 16, 2020)

I recently purchased a 22' American Shuffleboard table. It is 1977 model. The table is in good shape but the top needs to be refinished. I believe it still has the original finish on it which I assume is a laquer or shellac.

It is worn through on the ends and a few places in the middle. It doesn't have any nicks or dents that are apparent. I don't believe it need to be planed. It does have a small crack on one end.

After browsing the internet, I think I would like to refinish it with an pour-on epoxy or polyeurethane. Just curious if it is better to remove the old finish by sanding it or using a chemical stripper. i dont have a lot of experience with this type of finish and am needing some advice.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Finish it as you would a bowling alley.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmm
Be surprised to find one of those wimpy coatings on the top?
Those tops had to tough and alcohol resistant. In 70-80's, post catalyzed 2 part conversion varnish, and 2 part polyurethane was popular for commercial bar furniture and bar table tops?

If you have a 2 part cross linked coating, IMHO chemical removal is PIA and just about hardest method can use, unless you have access to some old school stuff not sold at home stores anymore? I prefer to remove these with sanding, so you don't remove the grain sealer/finish that has sealed the wood pores and keeps the top flat.

I refinished a shorter automatic scoring version one of those tables about ~15 years ago for a friend, and used Lorchem 2 part polyurethane as top coat. Nasty stuff, need full body PPE, which is tough to buy right now unless you already own it? 
For the adjacent bar top I used epoxy to embed some decoration decals/stickers. IME epoxy tends to be softer, and dents easier than Poly or conversion varnish, maybe as it was a much thicker coating? If I needed to re-coat one today would probably just sand smooth and spray a couple coats of 2 part conversion varnish?

Another tip: Probably don't want a high gloss finish. One issue is reflection of lights in area is distracting. Another issue is making a slick surface? A satin finish seemed to hold surface wax better, and gives a better slide. Well, I guess it depends on what you want; slow and shiny or fast and deceptive?

IF you have cracks in end, use a butterfly patch on bottom/end to prevent more cracking, and fill the crack with epoxy. Grind smooth and top coat with 2K CV or 2K poly.

Be sure post some pictures, maybe even blog the project. 
Mine was a lot fun when we got it done. :-0)

Best Luck.


----------



## PoppaBess73 (Apr 16, 2020)

I really thought it would be better to sand, just wanting to confirm. I tried denatured alcohol and laquer thinner and it didntdo anything. I hadnt thought about it being shiny with a gloss finish. Thats a good point. Especially about holding the wax. i will rethink that.

Thanks for the help. I will be sure and post pics


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Finish it as you would a bowling alley.
> 
> - Madmark2


How to you finish a bowling alley?


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

One of the guys at at the furniture company poured epoxy on a shuffleboard table and said it didn't hold up well.

I'm more of a pre-cat guy and will probably use it on mine…


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I figured with a clue you could Google it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Madmark2 made me look.

http://www.jayhawkbowling.com/resurfacing.html


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Only, it's not a bowling alley, not sure the methods used for bowling alleys, but probably more complex than a shuffleboard table has to be.??

I would sand it down and spray 3 coats of conversion varnish.
Should be plenty. 
This is just because I'm familiar with the product, and it holds up to chemicals and is very durable.
Lacquer is the last thing you want to use.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Shuffle boards are mini bowling lanes. They have hard things crashing into them during normal use. Three coats of varnish will look nice but not stand up to use.

The shuffleboard table may not need as many coats as a bowling lane but the type of finish and technique are the same.

These are *not* furniture and a furniture finish is *not* appropriate.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I think shuffle board is similiar but not as abused as bowling lane. A different finish approach is probably called for on shuffleboard. Mine will be a flip back and not greatly abused…


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I would think that a shuffle board table would need to be more carefully done than a bowling alley. You need as close to a perfect plane as possible and it has to be really slick for the disks to slide on them correctly. Nuance can make a game interesting (home field advantage) but you don't want any divots or gouges from sanding for example.

Perhaps instead of searching for how to finish a bowling alley it would be better searching for how to finish a shuffleboard table.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Shuffle boards are mini bowling lanes. They have hard things crashing into them during normal use. Three coats of varnish will look nice but not stand up to use.
> 
> The shuffleboard table may not need as many coats as a bowling lane but the type of finish and technique are the same.
> 
> ...


I guess you edited your lots of coats of lacquer comment?
3 coats of *"Conversion Varnish"* will stand up to lots of abuse along with chemical resistance, like alcohol.
Mark, Have you ever used conversion varnish??

Pucks don't slide directly on the table, you use a shuffleboard powder like salt.


----------

